# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  αλλαγη θυροτηλεφωνου

## george33

Θελω να αλλάξω ένα πολύ παλιό θυροτηλεφωνο , την συσκευή του ακουστικού αλλά δεν υπάρχει ίδιο.
Μου προτειναν ένα πασπαρτου αλλά πως θα καταλαβω τα 5 καλωδιακια του παλιού ποια λειτουργία κάνει το καθένα ωστε να τα αντιστοιχησω στο καινούργιο.

----------


## cococrops

> Θελω να αλλάξω ένα πολύ παλιό θυροτηλεφωνο , την συσκευή του ακουστικού αλλά δεν υπάρχει ίδιο.
> Μου προτειναν ένα πασπαρτου αλλά πως θα καταλαβω τα 5 καλωδιακια του παλιού ποια λειτουργία κάνει το καθένα ωστε να τα αντιστοιχησω στο καινούργιο.




τι μαρκα είναι το παλιο θυροτηλεφωνο ?βαλε μας μια φωτογραφια του!!

----------

xrhstosmp (04-03-15)

----------


## george33

thiro1.jpgthiro2.jpgthiro3.jpg
αυτο ειναι παιδια.....αν μπορει κανεις να καταλαβει την μαρκα...τι να πω?
και αν υπαρχει τροπος να καταλαβουμε την λειτουργια του καθε καλωδιου..οκ υπαρχει το κοινο ο ηχος η ομιλια το μπαζερ και η πορτα
αλλα ποιο ειναι τι. για να συνδεσω το καινουριο?

----------


## diony

_Το καλώδιο του βομβητή και της κλειδαριάς νομίζω είναι εύκολο να τα εντοπίσεις_
Μετά για να βρεις  το γενικό , έχοντας τα όλα στον αέρα (αφού βάλεις σημάδι πού πάει το καθένα) μετράς τάση dc ανάμεσα στα 3 που μείνανε μεταξύ τους  
Πολλά  Ιταλικά θυροτηλέφωνα συνήθως έχουν
1=ακουστικό
2= μικρόφωνο
3= γενικό

*edit

*Τώρα που ξαναβλέπω την εικόνα μοιάζει με μάρκα *SELTI* και με κάποια στοιχεία που έχω λένε  (με επιφύλαξη)

1=μικρόφωνο
2=ακουστικό
3=γενικό
5=κλειδαριά
6=βομβητής

----------


## diony

απλά αν δεν αγόρασες ακόμη καινούριο , υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 μάρκες όπου εκτός από κατάλογο με αντιστοιχίες καλωδίων , έχουν και τη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης έντασης ξεχωριστά για μικρόφωνο / ακουστικό , σε περίπτωση π.χ. μικροφωνισμού

----------


## george33

Selti νομίζω κι εγώ γράφει, Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά

----------


## george33

Όταν λες ο βομβητης και η κλειδαριά είναι εύκολο να τα εντοπίσεις τι εννοείς; να τα ξεσυνδεσω και μετά να πατάω να δω ποιο δεν δουλεύει;
Και οταν βρω το κοινο μετά μένουν δύο η ομιλία και ο ηχος τα δοκιμάζω να δω ποιο είναι τι και τα συνδέω....
Κάπως έτσι βρίσκεις άκρη χωρίς σχέδιο;

----------


## diony

αν πάρεις κάποιο από τα 2 που γράφω ,έχουν μέσα οδηγίες αντικατάστασης με τα νούμερα

----------


## george33

Ποια δύο είναι αυτά;
Θυμάσαι μάρκες;

----------


## diony

2 που πληκτρολόγησα τώρα

http://www.rakson.gr/en/components/com_mtree/attachment.php?link_id=909&cf_id=33

http://www.manolas.gr/various/pdf/ctc_antistixia_thirotilephonon.pdf

αν ψάξεις

*αντιστοιχία θυροτηλεφώνων*
νομίζω θα βρεις και άλλα

----------


## george33

Ευχαριστώ, πολύ χρήσιμο

----------


## Κώστας Σολ

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την αλλαγή του θυροτηλεφωνου AMPLYVOX με το URMET 1133 που πρέπει να συνδεθεί ο ήχος κλήσης ( μπαζερ) γιατι η σύνδεση με το CA δεν ακούγεται όταν κάποιος πατάει το κουμπί της εισόδου . Όλες οι άλλες συνδέσεις ( κλειδαριά , ήχος ακουστικού κλπ ) είναι εντάξει . Μόνο ο ήχος κλήσης δεν ακούγεται . Ευχαριστώ

----------

